
The real 10 algorithms that dominate our world - amplifier_khan
https://medium.com/@_marcos_otero/the-real-10-algorithms-that-dominate-our-world-e95fa9f16c04#.67agog79m
======
tbingmann
There is (at least) one important missing: the Simplex Algorithm, or more
generally algorithms for solving linear programs (LPs). These are used every
day to optimize highly complex problems in real world economics.

